

Show HN: I won the Yahoo Open Hack Day. And this is what I have build - crosstagme
http://www.crosstag.me

======
Mc_Big_G
Just so you know, it's "I have built", not "I have build". I only said
something because it's in the title and in the video. Hope that helps you out.

------
crosstagme
Flickr is cool but there is no social graph around it. CrossTag.me helps to
build that social interaction in Flickr photos. With CrossTag.me you can tag
your Facebook friends in your Flickr photo. Flickr tags will have short link
to your friend's Facebook profile page. And as well your friends get notified
in Facebook. Then the discussions continues.... Likes, Comments and More....

~~~
yid
Not sure what you mean -- Flickr has a vibrant social network of amateur/pro
photographers. These people may not "know" each other in meatspace, but it's a
valid (and large) social graph nonetheless.

